# Poesia dedicata ai traditi e traditori



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Arriverà qualcuno che si prenderà i nostri posti

senza la felicità condivisa che ci univa

consapevoli delle molteplici differenze

rimpiante ad ogni situazione.



Ogni luogo e vista  genera dei ricordi

immagini create dai nostri occhi

regalandoci un sorriso reso amaro

dalla consapevolezza della dura realtà.



Ricordi di situazioni quotidiane

piene di gesti semplici, spontanei

di immenso valore e rarità

lasciandoci solo un triste pensiero

di non aver mai capito

l’ immensa  ricchezza persa

di  poterle viverle ogni giorno



La felicità nascosta

da una continua ricerca

senza riconoscerla mai

un  rincorsa continua

verso  futili  apparenze

inutilmente sopravvalutate

scoprendo troppo tardi

di averla  avuta a portata di mano

e di averla persa per sempre



La finta paura di essere felici

che ci ha allontanato

ora è svanita

lasciando solo un rimpianto

di non aver avuto il coraggio

che non serviva per viverla.



Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2012)

Accoltellatemi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accoltellatemi.


Chi legge muore:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Scemo chi legge la poesia di maurizio...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accoltellatemi.


 Sarebbe come darti un grande aiuto.

 Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Grazie Maurizio :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie Maurizio :smile:


prego, ciao simy


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prego, ciao simy


ciao, tutto ok?


----------



## Hellseven (9 Agosto 2012)

Bella la poesia ed apprezzabile che tu la condivida senza temere critiche. Denota carattere. Ciao



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Arriverà qualcuno che si prenderà i nostri posti
> 
> senza la felicità condivisa che ci univa
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao, tutto ok?


si si grazie tu? ferie?

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si si grazie tu? ferie?
> 
> Maurizio


si tutto bene! 
ferie ancora no...fino a sabato lavoro...
poi stacco 3 settimane ma non credo di partire!
ho un po di cose da risolvere.

tu?


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accoltellatemi.


Il solito simpaticone


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Bella la poesia ed apprezzabile che tu la condivida senza temere critiche. Denota carattere. Ciao


Penso anch'io.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Bella la poesia ed apprezzabile che tu la condivida senza temere critiche. Denota carattere. Ciao


Grazie, le critiche fanno parte del forum, conoscendo i personaggi mi viene solo da ridere..


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si tutto bene!
> ferie ancora no...fino a sabato lavoro...
> poi stacco 3 settimane ma non credo di partire!
> ho un po di cose da risolvere.
> ...


Non riesco mai a prendermi periodi lunghi di ferie, comunque riesco sempre a prendermi dei giorni di pausa, sfruttando le situazioni di lavoro esterno.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non riesco mai a prendermi periodi lunghi di ferie, comunque riesco sempre a prendermi dei giorni di pausa, sfruttando le situazioni di lavoro esterno.
> 
> Maurizio


L'importante è staccare!
io durante l'anno non riesco mai a prendermi giorni...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accoltellatemi.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi legge muore:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Scemo chi legge la poesia di maurizio...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:




Cafoni .........


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cafoni .........


:mexican: mi spiace solo di non poterti approvare


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cafoni .........


Però luna ammettilo ti piaciamo da morire...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ci riempiresti di ceffoni se ci avessi tutti e due a portata di mano eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma io sono il conte...
E ti mostro the dark side of the moon...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però luna ammettilo ti piaciamo da morire...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ci riempiresti di ceffoni se ci avessi tutti e due a portata di mano eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ma io sono il conte...
> E ti mostro the dark side of the moon...


Va bene nella vita essere un pò autoironici, tu ne approfitti troppo, dopo aver visto la tua foto con un perizoma in testa
posso risponderti solo nel forum, (con molta fatica ormai ho quella immagine) dal vivo non ci riuscirei riderei troppo.
Penso che ogni volta che rimorchi qualcuna dovresti accendere una candela e nel caso di target più alto del tuo, un grosso cero.

Maurizio


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi legge muore:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Scemo chi legge la poesia di maurizio...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


presente! ecco una scema:carneval:
non solo ho letto questa poesia, ma l'ho trovata splendida, ricca di emozioni e sentimenti:smile:
complimenti a M.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> presente! ecco una scema:carneval:
> non solo ho letto questa poesia, ma l'ho trovata splendida, ricca di emozioni e sentimenti:smile:
> complimenti a M.


Grazie, Flavia
La poesia è nata per via di una esperienza vissuta la settimana scorsa, giovedì sono andato a prendere una modella straniera all 'aereoporto, si era portata la sua bambina, l 'ho ospitate a casa mia per il weekend, dato che la mamma dove partecipare a un evento il sabato.
Lei appena arrivata, cercava una babysitter per la bambina per farsi i suoi comodi, allora ho desiso di occuparmi io della bambina in questi giorni, volevo che si divertisse, e alla fine anche la mamma ha rinunciato alle notti goliardiche, non abbiamo mai abbandonato la bambina, Questi giorni passati insieme a questa bambina, tra parchi giochi, mare, passeggiate etc,
vedere gli occhi innocenti e felici di una bambina e farla  felice è stata una esperienla indimenticabile mi hanno aperto il cuore, non riesco a capire come certi genitori riescono a trascurare i loro figli.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, Flavia
> La poesia è nata per via di una esperienza vissuta la settimana scorsa, giovedì sono andato a prendere una modella straniera all 'aereoporto, si era portata la sua bambina, l 'ho ospitate a casa mia per il weekend, dato che la mamma dove partecipare a un evento il sabato.
> Lei appena arrivata, cercava una babysitter per la bambina per farsi i suoi comodi, allora ho desiso di occuparmi io della bambina in questi giorni, volevo che si divertisse, e alla fine anche la mamma ha rinunciato alle notti goliardiche, non abbiamo mai abbandonato la bambina, Questi giorni passati insieme a questa bambina, tra parchi giochi, mare, passeggiate etc,
> vedere gli occhi innocenti e felici di una bambina e farla felice è stata una esperienla indimenticabile mi hanno aperto il cuore, non riesco a capire come certi genitori riescono a trascurare i loro figli.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però luna ammettilo ti *piaciamo* da morire...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ci riempiresti di ceffoni se ci avessi tutti e due a portata di mano eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ma io sono il conte...
> E ti mostro the dark side of the moon...



Io avrei usato un'altro verbo...
ma contento tu


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Dopo la figura barbina della cassiera, non hai scritto più niente, accorgendoti e avendo sempre in mente il fiasco iniziale, ora ti sei dato solo alla critica, purtroppo non riesci ad accorgerti che  rimani sempre ridicolo in ogni caso.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va bene nella vita essere un pò autoironici, tu ne approfitti troppo, dopo aver visto la tua foto con un perizoma in testa
> posso risponderti solo nel forum, (con molta fatica ormai ho quella immagine) dal vivo non ci riuscirei riderei troppo.
> Penso che ogni volta che rimorchi qualcuna dovresti accendere una candela e nel caso di target più alto del tuo, un grosso cero.
> 
> Maurizio


Beh per cosa credi che faccia l'organista?
Accendo i ceri gratis no?
Ma non hai visto niente eh?
Ciapa qua...

View attachment 5192

Cosa non si fa per farsi notare eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io avrei usato un'altro verbo...
> ma contento tu


ti pinciamo?
Donna ti rendi conto di quello che chiedi?
Se ti pinciamo la luna risplenderà come un sole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

Grazie Maurizio, un bel pensiero


----------



## Leda (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, Flavia
> La poesia è nata per via di una esperienza vissuta la settimana scorsa, giovedì sono andato a prendere una modella straniera all 'aereoporto, si era portata la sua bambina, l 'ho ospitate a casa mia per il weekend, dato che la mamma dove partecipare a un evento il sabato.
> Lei appena arrivata, cercava una babysitter per la bambina per farsi i suoi comodi, allora ho desiso di occuparmi io della bambina in questi giorni, volevo che si divertisse, e alla fine anche la mamma ha rinunciato alle notti goliardiche, non abbiamo mai abbandonato la bambina, Questi giorni passati insieme a questa bambina, tra parchi giochi, mare, passeggiate etc,
> vedere gli occhi innocenti e felici di una bambina e farla felice è stata una esperienla indimenticabile mi hanno aperto il cuore, non riesco a capire come certi genitori riescono a trascurare i loro figli.
> ...


E' un bellissimo pensiero, Maurizio, e ti fa onore.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dopo la figura barbina della cassiera, non hai scritto più niente, accorgendoti e avendo sempre in mente il fiasco iniziale, ora ti sei dato solo alla critica, purtroppo non riesci ad accorgerti che  rimani sempre ridicolo in ogni caso.
> 
> Maurizio


T'amo pio bove...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

*Ora io diche una poesia...*

Spesso il male di tradire ho incontrato
era il cazzo strozzato dalla voglia
era l'incazzarsti della moglia
scarsa, era il Daniele incazzato

Male non seppi, fuori che fui dall'orifizio
che schiuma la divina concupiscenza
era la figa della demenza
del postibolo, e la vongola, e l'uccello in alto levato.

Non chiedermi la patonza che si squarcia da ogni lato
l'animo nostro deforme, e alettere di fuoco
lo dichiari e risponda come un porco
perduto in mezzo al peloso meato

Ah il membro che se ne va duro
delle altre sempre amico,
nell'ombra non vede la caampana
ciompa sopra un pencone duro!

Non domandarci la frottola che le gambe possa aprirci
si qualche botta e na sega, dai si io t'amo
codesto solo oggi possiamo dirti
no non te la diamo, perchè non vogliamo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2012)

:calcio:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Spesso il male di tradire ho incontrato
> era il cazzo strozzato dalla voglia
> era l'incazzarsti della moglia
> scarsa, era il Daniele incazzato
> ...


----------



## Kid (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spesso il male di tradire ho incontrato
> era il cazzo strozzato dalla voglia
> era l'incazzarsti della moglia
> scarsa, era il Daniele incazzato
> ...


Premio Trash 2012. :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:


Intanto tu non saresti mai capace no?
Sentiamo il parere critico di maurizio su questo mio cimento poetico eh?


----------



## Leda (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spesso il male di tradire ho incontrato
> era il cazzo strozzato dalla voglia
> era l'incazzarsti della moglia
> scarsa, era il Daniele incazzato
> ...



Conte, sei un pirla :risata:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Conte, sei un pirla :risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

Conte! Non mi svaccare il 3d di Maurizietto mio che ti fulmino con lo sguardo, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte! Non mi svaccare il 3d di Maurizietto mio che ti fulmino con lo sguardo, eh?View attachment 5194


No vorrei solo un commento critico al mio poemetto da parte di Maurizio no?
Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No vorrei solo un commento critico al mio poemetto da parte di Maurizio no?
> Chiedo troppo?


Adesso vediamo. Maurizio è una persona molto impegnata... per quanto, con la gentilezza che lo distingue, magari potrà darti la sua disponibilità... ma non ne approfittare, eh?


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Intanto tu non saresti mai capace no?
> *Sentiamo il parere critico di maurizio su questo mio cimento poetico eh?


hai ragione


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Arriverà qualcuno che si prenderà i nostri posti
> 
> senza la felicità condivisa che ci univa
> 
> ...


Demagogia.


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Arriverà qualcuno che si prenderà i nostri posti
> 
> senza la felicità condivisa che ci univa
> 
> ...


se l'hai scritta tu  mi è piaciuta.
La demagogia era solo ed esclusivamente per certi cose che ai miei occhi sono luoghi comuni ma che leggendo poi ho capito essere vissuti.

Oggi non ci sto dentro


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte! Non mi svaccare il 3d di Maurizietto mio che ti fulmino con lo sguardo, eh?View attachment 5194



e io ti do un mano


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se l'hai scritta tu mi è piaciuta.
> La demagogia era solo ed esclusivamente per certi cose che ai miei occhi sono luoghi comuni.
> 
> credo tu non ti stupisca


ah ecco... hai aggiustato il tiro! Mi stavo già arrabbiando anche con te. E' stato molto carino invece a mettere in versi un bel pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ecco... hai aggiustato il tiro! Mi stavo già arrabbiando anche con te. E' stato molto carino invece a mettere in versi un bel pensiero.


Infatti.Ho continuato a leggere e pensavo fosse prima di tutto non sua e poi che si riferisse ad altro.
Insomma ho avuto un pregiudizio, poi ho continuato a leggere e ho capito e ho apprezzato anche la "demagogia"


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ecco... hai aggiustato il tiro! Mi stavo già arrabbiando anche con te. E' stato molto carino invece a mettere in versi un bel pensiero.


Certe volte siete così dolci anche di fronte ad evidenti impiastri che mi si cariano tutti i denti e mi tocca spendere zilioni in dentisti.


----------



## Leda (9 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe volte siete così dolci anche di fronte ad evidenti impiastri che mi si cariano tutti i denti e mi tocca spendere zilioni in dentisti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2012)

:hockey:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se l'hai scritta tu  mi è piaciuta.
> La demagogia era solo ed esclusivamente per certi cose che ai miei occhi sono luoghi comuni ma che leggendo poi ho capito essere vissuti.
> 
> Oggi non ci sto dentro


L'ho scritta, per una mia amica modella, lei ha una figlia che con il suo lavoro trascura.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho scritta, per una mia amica modella, lei ha una figlia che con il suo lavoro trascura.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ho capito dopo, ma poi ho capito

:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto tu non saresti mai capace no?
> Sentiamo il parere critico di maurizio su questo mio cimento poetico eh?



If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try again

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho capito dopo, ma poi ho capito
> 
> :mrgreen:


E' stata la prima volta che ho passato più di un giorno consecutivo in compagnia della stessa donna, solo che della mamma non m 'importava niente, pensavo solo a far divertire la bimba ,che alla fine non voleva più andare via.


Maurizio


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spesso il male di tradire ho incontrato
> era il cazzo strozzato dalla voglia
> era l'incazzarsti della moglia
> scarsa, era il Daniele incazzato
> ...



Ma Conte Conte cosa mi combini su ....
La tua poesia è come il quadro di Teomondo Scrofalo
uffi.......

Spesso il male di vivere ho incontrato:
era il rivo strozzato che gorgoglia,
era l’incartocciarsi della foglia
riarsa, era il cavallo stramazzato.
Bene non seppi, fuori del prodigio
che schiude la divina Indifferenza:
era la statua nella sonnolenza
del meriggio, e la nuvola, e il falco alto levato.


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2012)

povero montale

:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma Conte Conte cosa mi combini su ....
> La tua poesia è come il quadro di Teomondo Scrofalo
> uffi.......
> 
> ...


Ma perchè Maurizio non se n'è accorto casso un docente universitario che mi casca come un asino...
Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooo...

E tu hai svelato il mio segreto facendomi fare una figura barbina...............

Scommetto che qualcuno in mp ha parlato...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè Maurizio non se n'è accorto casso un docente universitario che mi casca come un asino...
> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> E tu hai svelato il mio segreto facendomi fare una figura barbina...............
> ...


Lascia stare Maurizio 
che magari lo considerava fittizio
era un autoservizio
incazzato per il disservizio...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè Maurizio non se n'è accorto casso un docente universitario che mi casca come un asino...
> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> E tu hai svelato il mio segreto facendomi fare una figura barbina...............
> ...


Every man for himself

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lascia stare Maurizio
> che magari lo considerava fittizio
> era un autoservizio
> incazzato per il disservizio...


You can't teach an old dog new tricks

Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> You can't teach an old dog new tricks
> 
> Maurizio


Since the boat is let it go​


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> You can't teach an old dog new tricks
> 
> Maurizio


Ma posti in inglese per mostrare che sei colto?
Guarda che lo so l'inglese sai?
COme na vacca spagnola però...


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cafoni .........



ma non poco eh ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma non poco eh ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval: ma siamo sompatici...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

View attachment 5195


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

Pòeta, non si apre l immagine.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Pòeta, non si apre l immagine.


Ma infatti adesso protesto con admin
questo è un danno di immagine no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Agosto 2012)

*approfitto del 3d di Maurizio*

... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
A Tebe vorrei raccomandare di concedere a Mattia di fare l'alfa almeno in vacanza.
A Maurizio vorrei raccomandare di frequentare meno modelle e più ragazze semplici ... a dire la verità... ne basterebbe una, quella che magari apprezza le sue poesie.
A Simy vorrei raccomandare di riposarsi perchè si sta sacrificando davvero tanto e la giovinezza la viviamo una volta sola.
A Claudio vorrei raccomandare di non confrontare più certe cose... con i vecchi sogni.
A Tuba vorrei raccomandare di non vedersi oramai troppo grande per certe cose.
A Blu vorrei raccomandare di farsi vedere più spesso... a settembre.
A Daniele vorrei raccomandare di continuare così, guardando avanti.... a Rabarbaro raccomando di tenermelo d'occhio.
A Lunapiena vorrei raccomandare di guardare le stelle nelle prossime notti, e scrivere i pensieri che le ispirano.
A Circe vorrei raccomandare di prendersi un paio di giorni in una spa, o comunque in qualche posto dove possa stare in pace con se stessa e riordinare le idee.
A Conte non faccio raccomandazioni perchè tanto fa solo di testa sua.
A Farfy vorrei raccomandare di portare pazienza e di tener presente che un adolescente è come un vulcano: se non sfoga da qualche parte esplode.
A Perplesso vorrei raccomandare di non dimenticarsi mai di quel fiore, ogni mattina. 
A Nausicaa vorrei raccomandare di continuare a tener duro, senza remore.
A Battiato vorrei raccomandare di tornare presto a broccolare qui perchè mi fa sempre sorridere.
A J.B. vorrei raccomandare di fare la spesa nei negozietti perchè fa troppi danni al super.
A Sole vorrei raccomandare di non cadere nella malinconia che a volte ci assale quando si cambia vita.
Ad Annuccia vorrei raccomandare di mettere da parte i suoi aneddoti per quando torno.
Ad Oscuro vorrei raccomandare di respirare profondamente e contare lentamente fino a 10, quando gli sta per partire l'embolo.
A Geko vorrei raccomandare di tenere presente che le cose possono essere semplicemente belle, come l'estate.
A Chiara vorrei raccomandare di non essere troppo severa, specie con se stessa.
A Quintina vorrei raccomandare di tenere nel fodero la Katana... almeno fino a settembre.
A UltimoSangre vorrei raccomandare di non essere timido a postare nel suo blog... che è belliffffffimo.
A Monsieur Madeleine vorrei raccomandare di non perdere la bella abitudine che ha di prendersi in giro.
A Eliade vorrei raccomandare di seguire attentamente le istruzioni eco-bio di ebe... se non vuole ritrovarsi inseguita da tutti i mici golosi di latte della sua zona.
A Ferita vorrei raccomandare di far uscire la ragazza che ha dentro più spesso.
A Minerva vorrei raccomandare di comprarsi il caschetto... misure di sicurezza, anche se spettina il ciuffo pazienza.
A Spider vorrei raccomandare di farsi consigliare sull'avatar da Minerva. 
A Dammiunnome vorrei raccomandare di darsene uno da sola, magari quello vecchio, così carino.
A Free vorrei raccomandare di riposarsi e ritemprarsi ... e di cercare in profumeria gli smaltini piccoli... ci sono, di tutti i colori.
A Flavia vorrei raccomandare di vedere la vita come Joe Falchetto... basta avere un paio di occhialoni 
A Kid vorrei raccomandare di togliersi il costume da supereroe... i supereroi fanno una vita di m...
A Kikko vorrei raccomandare di non abbronzarsi troppo, non vorrei perdesse il suo bel colorito verde che lo rende... unico.
A Diletta vorrei raccomandare di non proteggere troppo chi ama... le spalle larghe le abbiamo tutti.
A Lostris vorrei raccomndare di mandarmi quel catalogo di perizomi che mi aveva promesso. 
Ad Admin... e lui non lo posso non nominare... vorrei raccomandare di continuare a portare pazienza e vegliare su questo forum.
Ho visto che mi sono dilungata troppo, come sempre... basta raccomandazioni, non me ne voglia chi non ho nominato... e respiri liberamente, gli è andata grassa.
Buone ferie a traditori, traditi e ... osservatori esterni.
Divertitevi ragazzi, senza fare troppi danni... ma divertitevi. Un bacio a tutti.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...


buone ferie anche a te!
mi riposo!! te lo prometto!:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

buone ferie.......
e broccola e fatti broccolare un pò che fa solo bene......
Aiuta:
alla pelle
attenua le rughe
rende sereni ...anche un pò sciocchini....
ma come si stà bene nella scioccheria!!!!!!!!!!
aurevoire......


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)

buone ferie sbrisciolata!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...


Grazie buone vacanze
Sei sempre molto carina


----------



## geko (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...



Grazie Sbrì! Buone vacanze anche a te.
Terrò presente, prendendo come riferimento qualche estate fa però... Perché questa l'è parecchio brutta!  

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Buone vacanze Sbri! Sei strepitosa come sempre :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...


Solo le brave ragazze hanno un pensiero gentile per tutti!

Buone vacanze!


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...



Ma quanto è tenera questa ragazza che ha dedicato un pensiero a tutti?


Miciolidia ha scritto all admin chiedendogli che il nome venisse sostituito..ma ha bisogno di una raccomandazione forse


Sbriciolata, divertiti anche tu, facendo invece dei danni che ti fanno bene. tu sai quali.

un abbraccio
micio


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Arriverà qualcuno che si prenderà i nostri posti
> 
> senza la felicità condivisa che ci univa
> 
> ...


Io ho letto nonostante il Conte...grazie!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

cara Sbri,
hai avuto un pensiero per tutti anche per me, ne sono veramente commossa
a te raccomando di tenere sempre presente che sei una donna piena di risorse
buone vacanze


----------



## elena_ (11 Agosto 2012)

*Poesia dedicata a tutti.*

CANZONIERE CXXXIV
Francesco Petrarca

Pace non trovo e non ho da far guerra
e temo, e spero; e ardo e sono un ghiaccio;
e volo sopra 'l cielo, e giaccio in terra;
e nulla stringo, e tutto il mondo abbraccio.
Tal m'ha in pregion, che non m'apre nè sera,
nè per suo mi riten nè scioglie il laccio;
e non m'ancide Amore, e non mi sferra,
nè mi vuol vivo, nè mi trae d'impaccio.
Veggio senz'occhi, e non ho lingua, e grido;
e bramo di perire, e chieggio aita;
e ho in odio me stesso, e amo altrui.
Pascomi di dolor, piangendo rido;
egualmente mi spiace morte e vita:
in questo stato son, donna, per voi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;lSRN5N48PDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSRN5N48PDo[/video]


----------



## elena_ (12 Agosto 2012)

me vado in vacanza anch'io

ciao a tutti


----------



## Leda (12 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> me vado in vacanza anch'io
> 
> ciao a tutti


Buone vacanze, Elena! Divertiti e riposati


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... confidando nella sua comprensione, per salutarvi tutti, anche i non registrati, alla vigilia delle mie ferie.
> Ho un po' di raccomandazioni da fare.
> A Stermy vorrei dire che ho preparato la borsa con pinne, maschera , un retino e scarpe da scoglio, stia attento quando gira che se lo riconosco faccio un abbordaggio al catamarano.
> A Lothar vorrei raccomandare di non portarsi dietro il cellulare in ferie perchè è una cosa da fagiani invorniti.
> ...



:inlove: che gentile,grazie!

blu


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2012)

*Per Sbriciolata*

Primo bilancio del Dopo Ferragosto :mexican:

Oscuro non ha mai sbroccato tanto come in questi giorni :carneval: (dai Os, si fa per scherzà)
Quintina e Lothar, a naso, mi sa che hanno seguito il tuo consiglio (Quinty ci manca, e Lothar non porterebbe mai con sé _quel_ cellulare in vacanza )
Anche Blu sta seguendo il tuo consiglio perché - con nostro sommo gaudio - si sta facendo vedere più spesso
Conte ci guadagna in spessore dei suoi interventi nel non seguire i consigli di nessuno :singleeye:
Inutile dire che Battiato ha seguito i tuoi consigli alla lettera :mexican:
_
....to be continued....._


----------



## Tebe (19 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Primo bilancio del Dopo Ferragosto :mexican:
> 
> Oscuro non ha mai sbroccato tanto come in questi giorni :carneval: (dai Os, si fa per scherzà)
> Quintina e Lothar, a naso, mi sa che hanno seguito il tuo consiglio (Quinty ci manca, e Lothar non porterebbe mai con sé _quel_ cellulare in vacanza )
> ...



li ho seguiti anche io e ho fatto fare un pò l'alfa a mattia.
Tutte le mattine ci svegliavamo  e lanciavamo la monetina su chi quel giorno lo doveva fare


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ari*



aristocat ha detto:


> Primo bilancio del Dopo Ferragosto :mexican:
> 
> Oscuro non ha mai sbroccato tanto come in questi giorni :carneval: (dai Os, si fa per scherzà)
> Quintina e Lothar, a naso, mi sa che hanno seguito il tuo consiglio (Quinty ci manca, e Lothar non porterebbe mai con sé _quel_ cellulare in vacanza )
> ...


:sic:

blu


----------

